# Mini Meet at Brampton Park GC, Cambs 2nd November



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2013)

Hiya.

Sounds like a few are interested in playing my course (Philly's too!) on 2nd November. There is a non drawn competition in the diary but we should be ok to book the necessary tee times.

So who is interested and what sort of time? I'm assuming say 11am so not too early for anyone travelling?

Once I know the numbers I'll contact the Club Manager and see if she will do us a deal...


----------



## Crow (Oct 15, 2013)

Very interested! 
11 am sounds fine.

And having not been very complimentary about your 4th hole in a previous post, I think it only fair to play it and see if I was a little harsh.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2013)

Crow said:



			Very interested! 
11 am sounds fine.

And having not been very complimentary about your 4th hole in a previous post, I think it only fair to play it and see if I was a little harsh. 

Click to expand...

Great! I think you'll like the 4th when you see it for real - Fundy did :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2013)

As per pms with Ian, sunject to being in one piece then Im in 

(Amanda when you are arranging can you check if i can use my smart golfer card?)


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2013)

Will do Steve. Ian suggested a thread on here to collate names and then I'll sort it out. I'm sure the smart golfer card will be fine...


----------



## Linnets (Oct 15, 2013)

Very interested here too, 11 am sounds good to me. Always wanted to play Brampton.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2013)

11 works for me but then so does any time...


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2013)

It's a course I'd like to play but I've already entered a comp at my place on that day. 

Maybe next time if there's another one.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the invite. I have never played Brampton, even though it is just down the road from me, and I am free on Sat Nov 2, so assuming you have space, I'm in.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll take a space if possible,


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is the Brampton with the sewage works in the middle?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 16, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			This is the Brampton with the sewage works in the middle?
		
Click to expand...

Focus on the positives - it follows a cracking SI1 Par 3!

I'll leave this running until Monday for anyone who fancies it to sign up and then contact the club and see what we can do regarding green fees.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 16, 2013)

Subject to getting final approval from my wife then I am in for this


----------



## TerryA (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd like to play please. If there is space my wife would also like to play.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## philly169 (Oct 17, 2013)

I might be available, I'll check tonight..

I've par'd the 4th (SI 1) par 3 twice in a row, even with big pressure in the masters.... its easy.... **dreaded last words**


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Subject to getting final approval from my wife then I am in for this
		
Click to expand...

I have approval so I am in.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 17, 2013)

would loved to have done this unfortunately I am working so maybe another time


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2013)

TerryA said:



			I'd like to play please. If there is space my wife would also like to play.
Thanks,
Terry
		
Click to expand...

No probs Terry - will be good to have another female come along!



philly169 said:



			I might be available, I'll check tonight..

I've par'd the 4th (SI 1) par 3 twice in a row, even with big pressure in the masters.... its easy.... **dreaded last words**
		
Click to expand...

Well played! Would be good if you can make it.



GB72 said:



			I have approval so I am in.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:



adiemel said:



			would loved to have done this unfortunately I am working so maybe another time
		
Click to expand...

No probs - let me know when you fancy a game and we'll sort it.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 18, 2013)

For a min I thought Cambs was Camberley and put my hand up, but Cambridge is just too far.. So for that reason, I am out.  enjoy the day..


----------



## Linnets (Oct 20, 2013)

Any updates about this Amanda?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2013)

In contact with the club so will update later today hopefully.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok so the club have been back to me and as there is a members non drawn competition on the 2nd they can't let us reserve a tee until midday. According to the web sunset on the 2nd is at 4.28 so it's tight but doable. The green fee would be Â£21 each (Steve - Smart Golfer is fine).

I'm happy to continue with this date if everyone else is? I've asked Philly if he can make it and then we'd have 3 groups and myself, David and Philly would join one each so we can hopefully help you enjoy the course as it's certainly one which benefits from some good course management and first time round it is tricky!

So if you're still in or out please post on this thread and we'll go from there. If it's better all round to rearrange we can do so but unless it's midweek I think we'll be struggling for an earlier tee slot.

Cheers.


----------



## TerryA (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Amanda.
Yes x2 for me.
My Handicap is '20' and my wife's (Jennifer) handicap is 19.

Cheers,
Terry


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2013)

Amanda, midday is most probably best for me anyway. 

I'm IN


----------



## Linnets (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm still in Amanda please.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2013)

Bring it on!


----------



## Crow (Oct 21, 2013)

Still good for me Amanda!

Is there a chance we might get off earlier if the comp isn't fully subscribed? 
By which I mean, should we turn up for an 11.15 tee time for instance?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2013)

Great news. I'll confirm with the club tomorrow. Not sure we'll get out any/much earlier but will check the tee bookings the day before in case we can move up a couple of slots!

I'm waiting to hear from Philly and a couple of others and then will sort out a draw of sorts.

Do people want to just play, play a friendly singles comp or better ball or something else?!


----------



## Crow (Oct 21, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Do people want to just play, play a friendly singles comp or better ball or something else?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy, but it would be nice to have some sort of friendly competition. If time allows we could maybe play 4BBB matchplay in the groups and individual Stableford score at the same time for best individual on the day, bragging rights only of course!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'm easy, but it would be nice to have some sort of friendly competition. If time allows we could maybe play 4BBB matchplay in the groups and individual Stableford score at the same time for best individual on the day, bragging rights only of course!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a good plan. Once we have definite numbers I'll see if we can work out pairings based on handicaps to try and even it out.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am 99% certain just need to check that I can move an appointment to the day before


----------



## ibsmith04 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Amanda,

Yes, I'm still up for it, and I vote for 4bb match plus singles stableford (assuming that numbers allow)

Cheers
Ian


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, to bump and confirm definites!

Me and HID
Terry A and Jennifer
Imurg
GB72 (I hope!)
Full Throttle
Linnets
Crow
ibsmith04

So currently 10 players. 3 tees booked from midday and club has confirmed we can get out a bit earlier if the tee is free.

Any others interested?


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry for delay in response Amanda, Im still up for playing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			Sorry for delay in response Amanda, Im still up for playing.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Steve - 1 more makes a nice round number!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 24, 2013)

Any room left on this Amanda? First time I have been on in a while so only just seen the post.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Any room left on this Amanda? First time I have been on in a while so only just seen the post.
		
Click to expand...

Sold! Great news as that makes three 4 balls now :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 24, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Sold! Great news as that makes three 4 balls now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Amanda :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Ok, to bump and confirm definites!

Me and HID
Terry A and Jennifer
Imurg
GB72 (I hope!)
Full Throttle
Linnets
Crow
ibsmith04

So currently 10 players. 3 tees booked from midday and club has confirmed we can get out a bit earlier if the tee is free.

Any others interested?
		
Click to expand...

You can count me in as a definite


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Any room left on this Amanda? First time I have been on in a while so only just seen the post.
		
Click to expand...

welcome back stranger  hope youre well


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			welcome back stranger  hope youre well
		
Click to expand...

I was going to put it more like "Where the hell have you been?"   but yours works just as well...


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			welcome back stranger  hope youre well
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I was going to put it more like "Where the hell have you been?"   but yours works just as well...
		
Click to expand...

a lot of big changes been going on in my life, but all for the better. I can bore you with all the details at Brampton ...........lol

it is nice to be missed though :cheers:


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2013)

Great - a mini meet AND a reunion :thup:

So - I know some of them but those that I don't could you copy, paste and add your full name and handicap so I can work out some pairings...I'm thinking 4BBB and also top individual stableford score? Steve - as Phil can't play I was thinking I'd split you, David and I so each fourball has someone who knows the course?

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 24, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10

David Rawson 13

Adey George 10


----------



## Linnets (Oct 24, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10

David Rawson 13

Adey George 10

Robert Baird 22


----------



## Crow (Oct 24, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2013)

Crow said:



			Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9
		
Click to expand...

Greg Begy 15


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Great - a mini meet AND a reunion :thup:

So - I know some of them but those that I don't could you copy, paste and add your full name and handicap so I can work out some pairings...I'm thinking 4BBB and also top individual stableford score? Steve - as Phil can't play I was thinking I'd split you, David and I so each fourball has someone who knows the course?

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense Amanda. Am still off 7 (if poss can you split up me Imurg and Full Throttle too as were playing together earlier in the week so be nice to play with some different peeps)


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			That makes sense Amanda. Am still off 7 (if poss can you split up me Imurg and Full Throttle too as were playing together earlier in the week so be nice to play with some different peeps)
		
Click to expand...

No probs Steve.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9
Greg Begy 15
Ian Murgatroyd 6


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 25, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9
Greg Begy 15
Ian Murgatroyd 6
Robert Nutt 18


----------



## TerryA (Oct 25, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9
Greg Begy 15
Ian Murgatroyd 6
Robert Nutt 18
		
Click to expand...

Terry Aston 20
Jennifer Aston 19


----------



## ibsmith04 (Oct 25, 2013)

Amanda Rawson 10
David Rawson 13
Adey George 10
Robert Baird 22
Nick Gould 9
Greg Begy 15
Ian Murgatroyd 6
Robert Nutt 18
Terry Aston 20
Jennifer Aston 19

Ian Smith 8


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2013)

All booked with the club so hope it's less windy than today and some of the lovely trees survive the night!

I've had a stab at pairings - better ball competition plus singles stableford? Full handicap to make it simple?!

So here's my thoughts for pairings to try and even up handicaps. Hope you're all ok with them! I think they work...

Group One (Tee 11.54)

Steve (Fundy) 7 plus Robert Baird (Linnets) 22
Adey George (Madadey) 10 plus Greg Begy (GB72) 15

Group Two (Tee 12.02)

David Rawson 13 plus Nick Gould (Crow) 9
Terry Aston (Terry A) 20 plus Ian Murgatroyd (Imurg) 6

Group Three (Tee 12.10)

Amanda Rawson 10 plus Robert Nutt (Full Throttle) 18
Jennifer Aston 19 plus Ian Smith (ibsmith04) 8


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Amanda, really looking forward to it!


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds good to me, apologies to Linnets, on the plus side at least we got an easy 2ball to play against


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 27, 2013)

hit the ball well today, but apologies in advance if the same can't be said after next week. 

Amanda, is it possible to get breakfast at the golf club before tee-off?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			Sounds good to me, apologies to Linnets, on the plus side at least we got an easy 2ball to play against 

Click to expand...

Still getting used to my new handicap so may not set the course alight next week.


----------



## Linnets (Oct 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			Sounds good to me, apologies to Linnets, on the plus side at least we got an easy 2ball to play against 

Click to expand...

think it might be me that needs to apologise to you for being saddled with me lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			hit the ball well today, but apologies in advance if the same can't be said after next week. 

Amanda, is it possible to get breakfast at the golf club before tee-off?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they start breakfast at 11am or maybe even 10am...Will check and let you know for sure.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 27, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Still getting used to my new handicap so may not set the course alight next week.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well I hope I am on my game then Greg


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Still getting used to my new handicap so may not set the course alight next week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still regularly playing like a plank so may not set anything alight........


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm pretty sure they start breakfast at 11am or maybe even 10am...Will check and let you know for sure.
		
Click to expand...

If not Im assuming (or is that hoping) the hut will be open


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			If not Im assuming (or is that hoping) the hut will be open 

Click to expand...

Who knows?! Latest is drinks and snacks on a buggy but today the hut was open as too windy for that...crazy as it will never succeed if it's never (or seldom) open!


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I'm still regularly playing like a plank so may not set anything alight........
		
Click to expand...

Battle of the old man's woods then! 
I think it should be compulsory to hit at least two shots during the round with our respective 7 and 9 woods.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine might be banished to the back of the Garage by then......


----------



## Linnets (Oct 27, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this, will try to bring my game with me


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2013)

Linnets said:



			I am really looking forward to this, will try to bring my game with me 

Click to expand...

So am I - I'll try and bring "a" game with me....any game, A, B, C or D.....


----------



## TerryA (Oct 30, 2013)

Jennifer and I hope to be there about 11.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 30, 2013)

myself and Nick (Crow) are travelling up together, we're aiming to be at the club by 11 so we can have breakfast.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 30, 2013)

There's a nearby garden centre that does a good breakfast if the club house don't.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2013)

Great - really looking forward to it and we'll be in the clubhouse for 11am too.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking forward to this now. After having to drop out of Woburn and HFH. Be nice to see some old faces and meet some new.


----------



## Linnets (Oct 30, 2013)

See you all at 11


----------



## GB72 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will be there extra early to go through my extensive pre match warm up routine  (OK I will be there at 11.00 for my warm up coffee and Marlboro). 

Really looking forward to this, just hope the weather holds.


----------



## Crow (Oct 30, 2013)

The anticipation is building!

I've started thinking about what club I'm going to take for the notorious fourth hole; I assume we'll be playing from the yellow tees so that's 174 yards.
I was thinking maybe a 5 iron, or could the trusty Dunlop 9 wood be in the bag for this very shot?

But then looking at the BBC weather forecast for the day there's a breezy SSWerly blowing, looking on google maps that's directly from behind. Should I switch to a 6 iron? Or will the tee be up a little for the winter and could a 7 iron be just enough? Decisions, decisions. 

(Yes, I know, I'm sad)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sad


Just overthinking it a tad.......


----------



## Crow (Oct 30, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Not sad


Just overthinking it a tad.......
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you're right, I'll just top it into the water, take a penalty drop, slice the next into the far water, give up and walk off with a blob.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that's the thinking you need Nick!!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 31, 2013)

What is special about this par 3 then? Never played the course before.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			What is special about this par 3 then? Never played the course before.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea!

I'll worry about it when I see it:rofl:


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			What is special about this par 3 then? Never played the course before.
		
Click to expand...

It even had its own thread a while back, see below:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?54898-Advice-how-would-you-play-this-hole


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 31, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I've no idea!

I'll worry about it when I see it:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

same here. Pick the correct club and hit it onto the green. Having said that I will probably catch it heavy nowand put it in the water


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 31, 2013)

Crow said:



			It even had its own thread a while back, see below:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?54898-Advice-how-would-you-play-this-hole

Click to expand...

Just read the thread, it does look like a little teaser. At 184 from the whites I can see it causing a lot of trouble to some people seeing as they will be hitting a long iron or hybrid. I look forward to taking it on..........:mmm:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 31, 2013)

Crow said:



			The anticipation is building!

I've started thinking about what club I'm going to take for the notorious fourth hole; I assume we'll be playing from the yellow tees so that's 174 yards.
I was thinking maybe a 5 iron, or could the trusty Dunlop 9 wood be in the bag for this very shot?

But then looking at the BBC weather forecast for the day there's a breezy SSWerly blowing, looking on google maps that's directly from behind. Should I switch to a 6 iron? Or will the tee be up a little for the winter and could a 7 iron be just enough? Decisions, decisions. 

(Yes, I know, I'm sad)
		
Click to expand...

Where are you getting your weather forecast? Mine just says rain so I would go with the longer club


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2013)

Been away for a couple of days...

Kitchen open at 8am so no problem with breakfast.

Do you guys want to play off the whites or yellows? I assume you're allowed to play off the whites as visitors but can check that.

Weather forecast is for some heavy rain overnight so will check the course is ok in the morning and post on here. The 16th has been on a temp which is a shame but with a club comp on they may have it on the main green.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh dear, I hope my weather app is wrong. It currently says Saturday will be 35 MPH gusts with 80% precipitation. Someone please tell me my weather app is talking crap.......... Lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2013)

Forecast not great but not as bad as yours 

http://www.golfweather.com/united-kingdom/cambridgeshire/brampton-park-golf-club/75769


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Oh dear, I hope my weather app is wrong. It currently says Saturday will be 35 MPH gusts with 80% precipitation. Someone please tell me my weather app is talking crap.......... Lol
		
Click to expand...

Mine is flashing up a weather warning from strong winds and heavy rain. Will the course open?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Mine is flashing up a weather warning from strong winds and heavy rain. Will the course open?
		
Click to expand...

Getting those also but if you check it is early evening that really bad weather is coming in.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Mine is flashing up a weather warning from strong winds and heavy rain. Will the course open?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully but I'll check in the morning and the course has an information line (main number ext 1).


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2013)

It'll be fine. 

I rely on the BBC site, much more optimistic than your apps. 

Between 12 and 6 pm the BBC are predicting the possibility of a light rain shower mid afternoon and SSW winds rising from 13 to 23 mph, lovely conditions! :fore:


----------



## Linnets (Nov 1, 2013)

As long as the course is open I'm sure we will enjoy anyway


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 1, 2013)

Linnets said:



			As long as the course is open I'm sure we will enjoy anyway
		
Click to expand...

I didn't buy golf waterproofs just so I had more crap in my bag to drag round the course, so I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,
assuming the course is open, I will be leaving here about 10:30, to hopefully arrive at 11.
The only potential fly in the ointment is that my car has decided to light up two dashboard lights, the engine management light plus the ABS light. So if I am not there by say 11:30, then I'll be using my AA relay membership to get home 
It shouldn't come to that though, despite the lights on, it seems to drive just as well.

Hopefully see you tomorrow
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2013)

ibsmith04 said:



			Hi,
assuming the course is open, I will be leaving here about 10:30, to hopefully arrive at 11.
The only potential fly in the ointment is that my car has decided to light up two dashboard lights, the engine management light plus the ABS light. So if I am not there by say 11:30, then I'll be using my AA relay membership to get home 
It shouldn't come to that though, despite the lights on, it seems to drive just as well.

Hopefully see you tomorrow
Cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Give me a call Ian if the car won't go, I could pick you up on the way.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 2, 2013)

Just woke up so I thought I would check the weather forecast. Well fingers crossed because it looks not too bad. We look like getting away with not getting wet, but the wind is going to pick up later in the afternoon.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 2, 2013)

ibsmith04 said:



			Hi,
assuming the course is open, I will be leaving here about 10:30, to hopefully arrive at 11.
The only potential fly in the ointment is that my car has decided to light up two dashboard lights, the engine management light plus the ABS light. So if I am not there by say 11:30, then I'll be using my AA relay membership to get home 
It shouldn't come to that though, despite the lights on, it seems to drive just as well.

Hopefully see you tomorrow
Cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Ian,

I am coming down from near Boston so will be coming down the A16 to Peterborough then round the ringroad to the A1. So if you want me to pick you up it would not be a problem. 

Adey


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2013)

Morning all. Well the course is open BUT there are 3 temporary greens - sadly they are probably the 3 best holes on the course! So that's the 1st, 4th and 16th. The temps are *very* short of the actual greens so you don't really get much from those holes although you can see what would be ahead of you in better conditions!

I'll understand if anyone wants to play another day but hopefully you can use today as an appetiser


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2013)

How wet is the rest of the course going to be if there are 3 Temps Amanda...?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2013)

Imurg said:



			How wet is the rest of the course going to be if there are 3 Temps Amanda...?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, well it should be ok although the 6th rough will be tough! Haven't played since Tuesday when it was fine and then only the 16th was a temp. I can't imagine it will have changed much but guess they're protecting the wettest greens.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2013)

OK - but if you're wrong.......................


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2013)

Gutted about the fourth but hey, nobody can do anything about the weather, and I'm still going to enjoy myself!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 2, 2013)

never mind. I will still be making the long trip down for a game.


----------



## TerryA (Nov 2, 2013)

We're setting off in 10 mins


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2013)

Great - game on 

Ian - I'm never wrong :mmm:


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2013)

Think Im gonna rock the boat Im afraid, I really cant stand temporarys and disappointingly it seems that they are on the best 2 holes too (ill reserve judgement on 16 lol). With my back not 100% Im going to give it a miss, hope those of you who do venture out have a fun game


----------



## philly169 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm really surprised they have temps already. There hasn't beend that much rain here at all only a bit last night. Disappointingly 1 and 4 temp green positions are awful and ruin both holes.

Shame I can't be there to come round with you guys but hopefully sort out another when it's on fulls!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2013)

No wind And the sun is breaking through


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2013)

That's the last time I believe Route Planner..
1 hour 20 minutes it said...
I took it really steadily and it took 62 minutes....
What do they base these times on..?


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you there already


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2013)

Yep, couldn't drive much slower
Aimed to get here for 11  - Fail......


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am in the car park see you in a minute


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 2, 2013)

Just like to say thanks to Amanda, I really enjoyed the course. Shame about what looks like the best 2 holes being on temporaries though. Still I really enjoyed and look forward to palying again sometime when the weather is better.

I apologise for being anti-sociable and shooting off, but I am out for my friends birthday tonight at 7 tonight and had an hour and a halfs drive to do.

Thanks again and it would have been nice to stay for a drink and a chat, maybe next time.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like the weather has been good for you guys today. I'll definitely be up for the next one. Shame I had work today. I'm only about 7-8 miles away but never played there.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2013)

Big thanks to Amanda and David - David was a perfect host, pointing out every hazard and then shoving his ball in it....
Thanks to Nick and Terry too. And to Rob for sorting the cards...
It was a shame about the Temps but it was the right call.
The course was pretty soggy in places.
Front 9 weather was cloudy with a few spots of rain, nothing too drastic but on the back 9 the wind really picked up making some shots super tricky.
Worth a trip back in the dry!


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks to Amanda for organizing today, apologies for my poor golf, at least we didn't finish last

Great to meet some new faces and catch up with others. 

Congratulations to the winners Ian S and Jennifer A in the BB and Nick in the singles (by default)

Would like to try again in warmer conditions


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for coming today and hope you enjoyed it enough for a reunion in the summer!

Thanks to Rob for being great company and helping out with the cards and prize sweep. Well played Ian and Jennifer and thanks for being great company.

Also a big thanks to my lovely big brother George for turning out at an hour's notice to replace Fundy.

Shame about the temps as the course by no means at its best nor baring all its teeth.

All in all a good day and will organise another one next summer for sure.


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Amanda for inviting us to your course, I thoroughy enjoyed it and will definitely be up for a reunion in the summer with all greens in play. A real thinking course where knowing your club distances off the tee is essential!

Thanks to David for guiding us round the course and, as Imurg said, not just pointing out the hazards but playing into a quite few of them to highlight the danger.

We had a great match and came out honours even against Ian and Terry, winning the BB matchplay but losing the combined Stableford, David and me losing our balls off the 18th tee didn't help...  Thanks for the company chaps!

And Thanks to Robert for sorting the cards and doing the driving there and back.

A great day all round.


----------



## Linnets (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to add my thanks to Amanda for organising such a great day out, despite the few temporary greens the course was a pleasure to play and I would certainly love to return in the summer. My thanks also to my playing partner George (Amanda's brother) for his company and excellent course management tips. Thanks to Adey and Greg for their great company, we all played some excellent golf and some not so excellent at times lol but it was a pleasure to play a round with you both.


----------



## TerryA (Nov 3, 2013)

Many thanks to Amanda for a great day out. We'll played Nick, thank you to you, David and Ian for your great company. It was great to meet you all! We thoroughly enjoyed the course and look forward to the next Eastern Meet! 
Terry and Jennifer.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bit late with this but thanks to Amanda for sorting a top day out. Thanks also to my playing partners for some excellent company. Apologies to everyone that I had to dash off but I had arranged to meet up with my dad to watch the rugby that evening. 

Hopefully we can all meet again in the summer to play the course in full and I can hang around for a few drinks and some banter (that is if we are allowed back after Adey 'held up the whole course'  )


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in adding my thanks to Amanda, but this is the first time that I have been back on the forum since we played on Saturday.

Big thanks to Amanda for arranging the day, and for her help on the course. It is definitely a course where you need to know where to go and how far to hit it. Thanks also to Rob for sorting out the cards and for being great company. Thanks also to Jennifer for playing so well and being great company.

As others have said, I thoroughly enjoyed the course, although was a bit of a shame that some of the more "entertaining" (ie difficult) holes were on temps. I must say that I did like the larger holes on the temps, my ball kept falling in them, unlike the normal greens, were I kept lipping out  . I would definitely like to go back again.

Looking forward to the next mini meet 

Cheers
Ian

ps I will have a word with our secretary, to see what could be done for a small meet up at Peterborough Milton in the spring.


----------



## philly169 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like everyone had a good day!

it is a shame you guys didn't get the "full" course as there are quite a few holes that can throw you off course, I play it most weeks and still struggle on some!

Hopefully we can get another one arranged early next year, probably march would be a good time before the season starts as the course should be in tip top condition (rain dependent)


----------

